# 6 أشياء يعتقد الرجال أن المرأة تعشقهم



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*6 أشياء يعتقد الرجال أن المرأة تعشقهم 





تقعد مع أي ولد تلاقيه بيقولك "يا عم أنا عارف الستات دي عايزة إيه .. اسألني أنا" وواحد تاني يقول " أنا فاهم دماغ البنات بتفكر إزاي" تعالوا بقى نعرف إيه الحاجات إللي الرجالة فاكرين إنها بتجنن الستات. 





الراجل دايما معاها وميسبهاش لحظة 




كل الرجالة فاكرين إن اللزقة للمرأة بتعجبها وإنها بتحب الراجل إللي دايما تحت عينها وميروحش بعيد أبدا، ولكن المقوله دي مش صح على طول الخط، فأحيانا تكون لزقة الرجل للست خنقة وتتضييع وقت ورخامة. 





مساعدتها في الأعمال المنزلية 




من كتر ما المرأة بتشتكي في الحقيقة وفي الأفلام من إن الراجل رامي عليها شغل البيت كله، فالرجالة افتكروا إن مساعدتها في الأعمال المنزلية سيجلب عليها السعادة والحب، ولكن الموضوع مش سهل كدة، صحيح المرأة عايزة إللي يساعدها في البيت ولكن الراجل أحيانا بيقوم بالدور ده بشكل خاطئ ويدخل نفسه في حاجات ميفهمهاش ويبوظ الدنيا بفكاكته ونصاحته ويقلب البيت على بعضه. 





الصراحة والشفافية 




وطبعا الصراحة مطلوبة، ولكن كتير من الرجالة فاكرين إن الصراحة تساوي البجاحة، يعني لو مراته سألته "هل ملكة جمال العالم أجمل مني؟" تلاقيه قالها "طبعا أحلى منك .. دي ملكة جمال العالم كله" وهنا بقى سلملي على الصراحة، وابقى قابلني لو الشفافية نفعتك. 





الإصرار على دفع الحساب 




مش هنقول هنا إن المرأة مش دايما عايزة الراجل إللي يدفع الحساب، ولكن في بعض الأوقات وخصوصا في فترة التعارف بتبقى عايزة تبينله إنها مش فقيرة وإنه مشترهاش بفلوسه، وتعمل فيها عنتر بن شداد وتبقى عايزة تدفع الحساب، وكل ما الراجل يصر على الدفع هي ممكن تسترخمه جدا. 





مداعبتها ومغازلتها دائما 




برضه مش هنقول إن المرأة مش عايزة إللي يغازلها، لكن تخيل كدة البنت تكون تعبانة ومتبهدلة وساقطة في الامتحان، وييجي فارس أحلامها بكل سماجة ويقولها "أنا بموت في جمال عنيكي" وهو طبعا فاكر إن الكلمتين دول هيخففوا عنها، ولكن العكس هو الصحيح، ويمكن تطلع غلها كله فيه. 





الستات بتحب الرجل المهزار دائما 




وهنا الرجالة بيعتبروا إن الست تريد أن تسخسخ دائما طول ما هي قاعدة، وفاكرين إن المرأة تهوى الرجل الفكاهي إللي قالبها مسخرة وضحك وتريقة ومقضيها افيهات، ولكن احذر عزيزي الرجل فالمرأة أحيانا تريد أن تراك جاد وحازم في أمور عديدة ولا تنتظر منك وقتها أن تستخف دمك.

ملطوووووووووووش 30:*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه
يا حرااااااام يا الرجالة دا انتوا فاهمينا غلط!!
مرسي يا مرمر موضوع جميل قوووووووووي*


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*طبعا فاهمين غلط لانهم 
بيحاولوا يعملوا اللي عليهم عشان 
يبسطوها لكن الغللابة ميعرفوش
ان الستات الواحد لازم يبعد عنهم
احسن له....هههههههههه
ربنا يباركك الموضوع وحش قوي
قصدي حلو قووووووووووووووي
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *طبعا فاهمين غلط لانهم
> بيحاولوا يعملوا اللي عليهم عشان
> يبسطوها لكن الغللابة ميعرفوش
> ان الستات الواحد لازم يبعد عنهم
> ...


*
الله عليك يا بيشو... دا احنا كده بقينا وجعة راس ليكم...
ههههههههه*


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الله الموضوع جميل قوي يا مرمر 
مرسي ليكي يا قمممممممممممممممر​​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا جامدة انتى يا غايظاهم دايماً  *
*بجد عسل خالص يامرمر *​


----------



## Kiril (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مش عارف اقول ايه


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*وهنا الرجالة بيعتبروا إن الست تريد أن تسخسخ دائما طول ما هي قاعدة، وفاكرين إن المرأة تهوى الرجل الفكاهي إللي قالبها مسخرة وضحك وتريقة ومقضيها افيهات، ولكن احذر عزيزي الرجل فالمرأة أحيانا تريد أن تراك جاد وحازم في أمور عديدة ولا تنتظر منك وقتها أن تستخف دمك.

ملطوووووووووووش

**marmar_maroo شكراااااااا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ونأمل ان تلطشي لنا دائما مثل هذه المولضيع المفيدة
سلام المسيح معك اختي
**


*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل وعندك حق في معظم كلامك

مرسي مرمر

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +pepo+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *6 أشياء يعتقد الرجال أن المرأة تعشقهم *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


مش كل الرجاله ههههههههههههههه مرسى يا باشا​


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2008)

_



طبعا أحلى منك .. دي ملكة جمال العالم كله​

أنقر للتوسيع...

"
هضيف حاجه صغيره
( بس انتى ملكة جمال قلبى)
افتكر ان التفكير الجيد مش هيفقد رونق الشخص فى التعامل مع الجنس الاخر
لازم يكون فى تفكير لرد الفعل وازى انى اصلح الموقف ممكن اساعد بس مش اكون فقيق لو انا من النوع اللى بيميل للفقاقا ممكن بطريقه بسيطه اعمل اللى انا عايزه فى اى مكان فى البيت اخد رأيها وحاحسسها ان رأيها مهم جدا مش معنى كده انى انافق او اكذب لاء بس لما اسمع رأيها منفقدش الموده ابدا
بجد افتكر ديه  اولويات النقاش فى فترت الخطوبه تعرف ايه اللى بيديقها وايه اللى بيسعدها 
ميرسى يا مرمر على موضوعك وتنبيهك 
بجد بيفتح جوانب كتييير للنقاش​_


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*فعلا يابنتى*
*كل واحد عامل نفسه ابو العريف*
*على ابو علم*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يهديهم*
*سمعونى يابنات*
*اميييييييييييييييييييين *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*



			الصراحة والشفافية 




وطبعا الصراحة مطلوبة، ولكن كتير من الرجالة فاكرين إن الصراحة تساوي البجاحة، يعني لو مراته سألته "هل ملكة جمال العالم أجمل مني؟" تلاقيه قالها "طبعا أحلى منك .. دي ملكة جمال العالم كله" وهنا بقى سلملي على الصراحة، وابقى قابلني لو الشفافية نفعتك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**حلوة قوييي النقطة دي يال مرمر 
ههههههههه
بتفكرني بنكتة لذيذة 
بيقولك واحد بيقول لمراتة يا حبيبتي انتي لو في الهند كانو عبدوكي
ردت بدلع يعني انا ملاك ؟
رد قالها   لاء جموسة هههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي يا مرمر​*


----------



## sony_33 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

طب نعمل اية احنا عارفين ان البنات بتموت فى الهيافة
ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2008)

واضح ان بنات طنطو حوا 
فى محاولة لنسج نوع من الالغاز فى مبتغاها
ولكن من المعروف انها لا يعجبها العجب
رغم ان مفتاحها سهل لمن يعرف التعامل معها
وعجبتنى طرفة راجعة ليسوع​


> بتفكرني بنكتة لذيذة
> بيقولك واحد بيقول لمراتة يا حبيبتي انتي لو في الهند كانو عبدوكي
> ردت بدلع يعني انا ملاك ؟
> رد قالها لاء جموسة هههههههههههههههههههه



وشكرا مرمر مارو
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## zama (10 ديسمبر 2008)

دة طلع الرجاله فاهمين حاجات كتير غلط 
على العموم جلا من لا يسهو
شكرا جزيلا.............................


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جامد جامد يا مرموره
يا احلى مرمر دايما مواضيعك جامده​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2008)

* أنا معاكى يا مرموره ان فى معتقدات كتير غلط عن المرأه عند الرجل بس متنسيش أن المرأه كائن متقلب المزاج جداا يعنى ممكن صفه النهارده تكون بتكرهها بكره تطالب أنها تتوفر  فى زوجها والعكس .. ميرررسى يا عسسسل على الموضوع الجامد ده وتعيشى وتلطشى.​*


----------



## vetaa (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههه*
*جدعه يا مرمر*
*بس اللى يفهم بقى *


----------



## لوريا (12 ديسمبر 2008)

[/sizeكل دة صحيح وهم وخدين مقلب فى روحهم والستات احسن منهم وميرسى على الموضوع ]


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الحلاوة دى 
برافو عليكى يابت عندك حق الرجاله دول خنقه
احم احم اوعى تقولى لحد​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي استني الرد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> يا حرااااااام يا الرجالة دا انتوا فاهمينا غلط!!
> مرسي يا مرمر موضوع جميل قوووووووووي*



*لوووووو عملوه ايه بقى وحياتك يارروز ولا هيفموننا :t30:

العفو ياحبيبتى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *طبعا فاهمين غلط لانهم
> بيحاولوا يعملوا اللي عليهم عشان
> يبسطوها لكن الغللابة ميعرفوش
> ان الستات الواحد لازم يبعد عنهم
> ...



*يسلااااااااااام...

انتم اصلا فااااهمينا غلط يابنى 

ده احنا اللى المفروض نبعد عنكم ونغنى لكم كمان 30: هههه

وحش طيب دخلتووووه ليه :t30: *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> الله عليك يا بيشو... دا احنا كده بقينا وجعة راس ليكم...
> ههههههههه*



:hlp::hlp::hlp:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *يسلااااااااااام...
> 
> انتم اصلا فااااهمينا غلط يابنى
> 
> ...




*دخلتوه عشان ارخم بس
عندك اعتررررراض:smil8::hlp:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar2004 قال:


> الله الموضوع جميل قوي يا مرمر
> مرسي ليكي يا قمممممممممممممممر​​



*ثاااااااانكس يامرمر

نورتى الموضوع ياسكر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *يا جامدة انتى يا غايظاهم دايماً  *
> *بجد عسل خالص يامرمر *​



*ميرررسى يامرمورة ياعسل انتى

والى الجهااااااااااااد 30: هههههههه

نورتى ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> مش عارف اقول ايه



*هههههههه

خلاص ياكيرو الرسالة وصلت30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *وهنا الرجالة بيعتبروا إن الست تريد أن تسخسخ دائما طول ما هي قاعدة، وفاكرين إن المرأة تهوى الرجل الفكاهي إللي قالبها مسخرة وضحك وتريقة ومقضيها افيهات، ولكن احذر عزيزي الرجل فالمرأة أحيانا تريد أن تراك جاد وحازم في أمور عديدة ولا تنتظر منك وقتها أن تستخف دمك.
> 
> ملطوووووووووووش
> 
> ...



*ميررررررررسى يا كليمو
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل وعندك حق في معظم كلامك
> 
> مرسي مرمر
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميررررررررسى يا كوكو لمشاركتك الجميلة
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

+pepo+ قال:


> مش كل الرجاله ههههههههههههههه مرسى يا باشا​



*طيب عينى فى عينك كده يا بيبو :t30: ههههه
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _"
> هضيف حاجه صغيره
> ( بس انتى ملكة جمال قلبى)
> افتكر ان التفكير الجيد مش هيفقد رونق الشخص فى التعامل مع الجنس الاخر
> ...



*ميرررررررسى ياتونى للأضافة الممتعة دى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *فعلا يابنتى*
> *كل واحد عامل نفسه ابو العريف*
> *على ابو علم*
> ...



*على مين بقى ياتوته ماحنا خلاص قفشناهم يا أوختى 30: هههههه

أميــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *حلوة قوييي النقطة دي يال مرمر
> ههههههههه
> بتفكرني بنكتة لذيذة
> بيقولك واحد بيقول لمراتة يا حبيبتي انتي لو في الهند كانو عبدوكي
> ...



*هههههههههههه

ياشماتة أبله ظاظا فينااااا بسببك يابت انتى :smil8:

ميرسى ياقمر على النكتة الحلوة دى :11azy:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> طب نعمل اية احنا عارفين ان البنات بتموت فى الهيافة
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا على الموضوع​



*ههههههههههه

ماشى يا سونى مردودة لك :11azy:*​


----------



## viviane tarek (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو يا ميرنا
موضوع جامد طحن
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## sara23 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

صح صح صح صح
كلها حاجات تغيظ
وخصوصا موضوع المساعده فى البيت ده
موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ameera (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على مواضيعك الجميلة

فعلا هاي الامور بتدخل ضمن المهارات الاجتماعية في التعامل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> واضح ان بنات طنطو حوا
> فى محاولة لنسج نوع من الالغاز فى مبتغاها
> ولكن من المعروف انها لا يعجبها العجب
> رغم ان مفتاحها سهل لمن يعرف التعامل معها
> ...



أيوووة أحنا فعلا مش بيعجبنا العجب 

أنا أشهد بكده 30:ههههه

نورت يا أستاذى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> دة طلع الرجاله فاهمين حاجات كتير غلط
> على العموم جلا من لا يسهو
> شكرا جزيلا.............................



اى خدمة يا مينا 

أدعيلى بقى 30: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> جامد جامد يا مرموره
> يا احلى مرمر دايما مواضيعك جامده​



ميررررررسى يا كوكى 

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> * أنا معاكى يا مرموره ان فى معتقدات كتير غلط عن المرأه عند الرجل بس متنسيش أن المرأه كائن متقلب المزاج جداا يعنى ممكن صفه النهارده تكون بتكرهها بكره تطالب أنها تتوفر  فى زوجها والعكس .. ميرررسى يا عسسسل على الموضوع الجامد ده وتعيشى وتلطشى.​*



ميررررررسى يا دودو على أضافتك الجميلة 

تعيشى وتضيفى لى دايما كده ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *جدعه يا مرمر*
> *بس اللى يفهم بقى *



اللى بيفهمو كتير يا قيتو 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

لوريا قال:


> [/sizeكل دة صحيح وهم وخدين مقلب فى روحهم والستات احسن منهم وميرسى على الموضوع ]




هههههههه

معلش يا لوريا قلبك أبيض ياقمر  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

كيريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الحلاوة دى
> برافو عليكى يابت عندك حق الرجاله دول خنقه
> احم احم اوعى تقولى لحد​



لا متقلقيش سرك كبييييييير :hlp: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> مااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي استني الرد



:t9:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

viviane tarek قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو يا ميرنا
> موضوع جامد طحن
> ربنا يبركك*​



ميررررررسى لمرورك يا قمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

sara23 قال:


> صح صح صح صح
> كلها حاجات تغيظ
> وخصوصا موضوع المساعده فى البيت ده
> موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميررررررسى لمرورك يا قمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

ameera قال:


> شكرا على مواضيعك الجميلة
> 
> فعلا هاي الامور بتدخل ضمن المهارات الاجتماعية في التعامل
> 
> ربنا يباركك



ميررررررسى لمرورك يا قمر ​


----------



## cross of jesus (24 مارس 2009)

*برافو عليكى يا مرمر 

يارب  دايما رفعه راسنا

وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *برافو عليكى يا مرمر
> 
> يارب  دايما رفعه راسنا
> 
> وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*



ميررررررررسى لمرورك ياقمر​


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مايو 2009)

*موضوع هايل بجد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رااااائع مرمر
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (7 مايو 2009)

*   رائع يامرمر بس فين اللي ف الرجاله اللي يفهم ويتعلم
                      انا يفهم الستات صح اصل للاسف مبيفهموش وعاملين 
                             انهم اذكياء وفاهمين البنات صح وهما عبايط
                                 وشكرا ع الموضوع الحلو ده*


----------



## lovely dove (7 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههه
ايون كده يامرمر جدعه جبتي المفيد 
فهميهم بقي اللي فيها 
وتعيشي وتلطشي حاجات حكم كده ههههههه
بجد تسلم ايدك ياقمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا مرمر 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (9 مايو 2009)

*حلو يا مرمر

برافو عليك 

انت هيك حطيت النقط على الحروف و خففت شوي من غرور الرجال هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *موضوع هايل بجد
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ويفرح قلبك دايما​*​



ميررررررررسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع مرمر
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميررررررررسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *   رائع يامرمر بس فين اللي ف الرجاله اللي يفهم ويتعلم
> انا يفهم الستات صح اصل للاسف مبيفهموش وعاملين
> انهم اذكياء وفاهمين البنات صح وهما عبايط
> وشكرا ع الموضوع الحلو ده*



ههههههههه

تعلييييييقك حلو 

ميررررررررسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ايون كده يامرمر جدعه جبتي المفيد
> فهميهم بقي اللي فيها
> وتعيشي وتلطشي حاجات حكم كده ههههههه
> بجد تسلم ايدك ياقمر



ميررررررررسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مرمر
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميررررررررسى يا كوكو على مرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *حلو يا مرمر
> 
> برافو عليك
> 
> انت هيك حطيت النقط على الحروف و خففت شوي من غرور الرجال هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



ميررررررررسى ياقمر على مرورك ​


----------



## ناوناو (26 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طول عمري باقول انهم مش فاهمين كل حاجة صح ومش المرأة بس 
برافو يا مرمر حلو بجد الموضوع​*


----------



## KARL (1 يونيو 2009)

الكلام اللى بيتقال علينا ده كله غلط فى غلط
دى بعض حركات بيعملها بعض الشباب المبتدئين
اللى جابونا الارض 
بس احنا طبعا مش كده
وزمن سى السيد لسه فى طبعنا
هاهاهاها 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2009)

*



			الإصرار على دفع الحساب 


مش هنقول هنا إن المرأة مش دايما عايزة الراجل إللي يدفع الحساب، ولكن في بعض الأوقات وخصوصا في فترة التعارف بتبقى عايزة تبينله إنها مش فقيرة وإنه مشترهاش بفلوسه، وتعمل فيها عنتر بن شداد وتبقى عايزة تدفع الحساب، وكل ما الراجل يصر على الدفع هي ممكن تسترخمه جدا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​

*خليها تسترخمه 
بس مينفعش اكون مع حد وهو اللى يحاسب فين الرجوله يعالم

دنتو فعلا ميعجبكوش العجب 

وبعدين على فكره المرأه انهرده براى وبكره براى تانى خالص  

فا كل اللى انت قولتيه ممكن يمشى انهرده وبكره تبقى عاوزه عكسه تمام
الرجل الصح اللى يعرف هى عاوزه ايه من غير حورات وكلام كتيير

لكن برضه مفيش فايده فيكم

ميرسى يا حجه مرمر على الموضوع الجميل 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طول عمري باقول انهم مش فاهمين كل حاجة صح ومش المرأة بس
> برافو يا مرمر حلو بجد الموضوع​*



ههههههههه

شكلك ما صدقتى يا ناوناو :hlp:

ميرسى ياقمر ونورتى   ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2009)

KARL قال:


> الكلام اللى بيتقال علينا ده كله غلط فى غلط
> دى بعض حركات بيعملها بعض الشباب المبتدئين
> اللى جابونا الارض
> بس احنا طبعا مش كده
> ...



ههههههههه

حلوة مبتدئين دى يا كارل 

لا معلش كل الرجاله بقى زى ما موضوعى بيقول :t30: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> ​
> 
> *خليها تسترخمه
> بس مينفعش اكون مع حد وهو اللى يحاسب فين الرجوله يعالم
> ...



هههههههههه

لا حوش حوش بقى قال انتم اللى بيعجبكم العجب ده :smil8:

أيوة أيوة ده احنااااااااااااا

عموما بكرة هنقعد جمب الحيطة ونسمع الزيطة يامون 30: ​


----------



## just member (20 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلو يا مرمر *
*شكرا اكتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (25 أغسطس 2010)

جميل يا مرمر 
شكرا ليكى


----------



## joy rufaeel (25 أغسطس 2010)

حلو الموضوع وخفيف  أكيد زى اللى كتبة وقية روح جميلة بالذات ملطووووووووووووووووش هههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع راااااااااااااااائع..ومميز..شكرا يا عسل*


----------

